
2 Years Later, I Still Think Facebook Overpaid for WhatsApp - prostoalex
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2016/02/19/2-years-later-i-still-think-facebook-overpaid-for.aspx
======
amar-singh
Hi,

May be its right that facebook overpaid for whats app. But, at that when
facebook paid whatsapp grabed a strong portion of the market. Its became
popular in very less time. Now also people are using whatsapp than other chat
apps.

